# My first engine - Elmer's Standby



## JMI (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is my first try. Generally pleased with it but would do a few things differently if starting over. Guess that is called learning.








Will try to link a movie of it running:

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x94/JMI_photo/?action=view&current=standby_2-1.flv

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x94/JMI_photo/?action=view&current=standby_1-1.flv


Thanks

Jim


----------



## JohnS (Sep 4, 2008)

Well thats a beauty Jim - it certainly puts my first effort to shame ! Its a fantastic feeling when those carefully crafted pieces of metal come to life for the first time. You are quite right, learning is what its all about. In fact its a continuous and I guess, a never ending journey.

John S


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice job! Thanks for posting it.



			
				JMI  said:
			
		

> ... would do a few things differently if starting over



Care to tell us about one? Then maybe we could learn too.

Thanks,
SmoggyT


----------



## dparker (Sep 4, 2008)

Jim: Good looking and operating engine! The videos are great (I need to learn how to do that), but does it really take all that machinery to run the little engine? 
Thanks for showing us, the shop tooling looks like fun to play with also.
don


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 4, 2008)

Way to go Jim !! When my 1st engine worked the 1st time, it was a big rush and super cool for me !!!

AND yes, it's a life-long learning process !!

Mike


----------



## malcolmt (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW
Jim that's one heck of a shed. I'm really impressed by the big white engines you made and all on a colchester lathe and a jet miller :big: :big:
That's a lovely Elmer's, sweet runner too, Very well done. :bow:

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## rake60 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice engine Jim!

I don't even know how many engines I've built.
But in the process of every build I found things that I would have done
differently. I started to keep a log book of those things.
I never referr to that book, but for some reason writing it down makes
it easier to remember....

OK so I'm getting OLD! LOL

Rick


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 4, 2008)

Real good Jim.Makes me want to try just a little harder.
Wicked sense of humour in that first video "standby 1.1
Paul


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 4, 2008)

Jim,

Please answer me one question.

How do you level up your machines aboard ship? Do you level the ship first, then level the machinery?

I assume you are on board some sort of metal cork.

Nice engine and vid by the way.

John.


----------



## JMI (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello,
I'd like to thank everyone for their nice words and encouragement. They make me feel very much at home.



			
				SmoggyTurnip  said:
			
		

> Care to tell us about one? Then maybe we could learn too.



In regards to doing something different I would use the method for making the flywheel that I'm currently using for Elmer's Beam engine http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=228.0 courtesy of Bogstander. There is a slight wobble in the "Standby" one that I hope to eliminate in the "Beam" flywheel.
I am also going to use the flywheel program provided by 'mklotz' to get the spokes laid out and cut.



			
				Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> How do you level up your machines aboard ship? Do you level the ship first, then level the machinery?
> 
> I assume you are on board some sort of metal cork.



That is an engineroom of a large ferry boat in the video. As for "leveling" the machine tools as well other equipment that is mostly done when the ship is being built in the shipyard and the goal I believe is more that equipment is "square/plumb" to it's foundation. 

Thanks again for all the replies and I will post the progress the Beam Engine.

Jim


----------

